# Ext4 to Rfs



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Does anyone know how to change the file system formatting from Ext4 back to Rfs somewhat like the ext4 formatter? This would be helpful when flashing from ext4 nandroid backups to stock Rfs nandroid backups. So far this has been unsuccessful for me.

My initial thread is in cds question and answer forum.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using XDA App


----------



## coreysr (Oct 14, 2011)

andrewjt19 said:


> Does anyone know how to change the file system formatting from Ext4 back to Rfs somewhat like the ext4 formatter? This would be helpful when flashing from ext4 nandroid backups to stock Rfs nandroid backups. So far this has been unsuccessful for me.
> 
> My initial thread is in cds question and answer forum.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using XDA App


The only ways I know would be to flash the factory files in odin with the charge.pit file. You would need to have the repartition option checked then that will convert the file system back to rfs. Another method is to flash imosyon 4.0 gb kernel in CWM then use voodoo control app(from market) to covert to rfs.


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

One solution is to flash Imoseyan's 4.0 kernel, then use the voodoo control app to convert back to RFS, then you can do whatever you want.


----------



## WJohn (Feb 25, 2012)

Try CF-Root ext4 Manager. It can convert between RFS <--> ext4. Works fine for me..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1351056


----------



## bl00tdi (Sep 18, 2011)

coreysr said:


> The only ways I know would be to flash the factory files in odin with the charge.pit file. You would need to have the repartition option checked then that will convert the file system back to rfs. Another method is to flash imosyon 4.0 gb kernel in CWM then use voodoo control app(from market) to covert to rfs.


The pit is unnecessary for Odin flashes 99.9% of the time.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

WJohn said:


> Try CF-Root ext4 Manager. It can convert between RFS ext4. Works fine for me..
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1351056


Thanks will try this. Its the cf-root file for download right?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------

